# Oven Cooking Just For One



## Mandee (Jan 2, 2022)

I've lived in 'private rented' for many years and landlords will sometimes provide cookers, but always electric ones.
I don't like electric cooking but tenants are not allowed to change to gas as landlords don't like any gas in the properties,
so I have never used the 'oven' part, it's bad enough using the hob. 

Instead of using the costly oven just for me, I have a little mini oven/grill that heats up in no time, so it doesn't take as
long to cook something and with the addition of my microwave I have all I need for cooking for one.

I wondered if other people who live alone have the same or similar idea.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 2, 2022)

I live alone and have an electric stove.  I use the oven often enough, maybe once or twice a week.  My electric bill is pretty low.

I cook enough for 2 or 3 days.

I can't afford to buy another small oven.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2022)

Mandee said:


> I've lived in 'private rented' for many years and landlords will sometimes provide cookers, but always electric ones.
> I don't like electric cooking but tenants are not allowed to change to gas as landlords don't like any gas in the properties,
> so I have never used the 'oven' part, it's bad enough using the hob.
> 
> ...


I've seen mention of Combination  Microwaves, slow cookers.. .. and air fryers on here among those who cook for one...


----------



## Jules (Jan 2, 2022)

I have a toaster oven that does a decent job.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 2, 2022)

I forgot to add that I also use the microwave that I got as a gift a few years ago.  I use it to heat things up and to cook several things such as hotdogs and veggies.


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 2, 2022)

I haven't used stove oven for almost ten years. 
Toaster oven, microwave, crockpots, one small, one medium, and of course top elements but you do have to be careful with small ovens they do get very hot.
Just cannot see turning  on large stove oven for one baked potato.
 A friend of mine does exactly that and complains about her hydro bill...she does eat them often


----------



## Gaer (Jan 2, 2022)

tiny kitchen.
Don't want to buy a bunch of extraneous  appliances.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 2, 2022)

I rarely use the large oven in the stove.

I rely on a toaster oven and microwave for most things.

I’m also learning to cook more and more single serving short order meals on the stove top.

In the last year I’ve been relying more and more on leftovers or prepared food items that just require me to heat and eat.

I only really cook once or twice a week.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 3, 2022)

Have not turned on my electric oven in over a year at least.  Microwave reheats for me.  I don't cook much.  My daughter cooked this year for New Year's and brought over the black eyed peas, greens, corn bread and cherry cheese pie.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 3, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I live alone and have an electric stove.  I use the oven often enough, maybe once or twice a week.  My electric bill is pretty low.
> 
> I cook enough for 2 or 3 days.
> 
> I can't afford to buy another small oven.


I use my mini oven/grill everyday for one thing or another, if I'm cooking veg or stews, I do tend 
to do enough for at least two meals.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 3, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I've seen mention of Combination  Microwaves, slow cookers.. .. and air fryers on here among those who cook for one...


Many years ago I tried a combi microwave, I can't remember why now - but for some reason I
wasn't keen on it. Also tried a slow cooker, wasn't keen on that either. I haven't tried an air fryer
but have wondered what they are like.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 3, 2022)

Have used my gas stove oven maybe Once in the last 20 years!  I hate cleaning it, it's too hard.  So, I use my broiler/baker/rotisserie/convection table top or microwave.  I prefer the oven, but as I said, too hard to keep clean.  Haven't used my slow cooker since before I haven't used the oven.  Found the meals too watery.  I'm sure it's me doing something wrong.  For the rare (very rare) stews I use the stove top.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 3, 2022)

Jules said:


> I have a toaster oven that does a decent job.


That sounds like the same thing that I'm calling a mini oven/grill and I've found that it does 
toast better than a toaster.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2022)

Mandee said:


> Many years ago I tried a combi microwave, I can't remember why now - but for some reason I
> wasn't keen on it. Also tried a slow cooker, wasn't keen on that either. I haven't tried an air fryer
> but have wondered what they are like.


I'm with you on the slow cooker.. I have one, but I hardly ever use it.. I hate the texture of the meat when it's been 'stewed' 

have a look on some youtube Video with regard to the air fryer, you'll get a better feel for it. I don't have one, but then I wouldn't have counter room for one even if I wanted one


----------



## Mandee (Jan 3, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I forgot to add that I also use the microwave that I got as a gift a few years ago.  I use it to heat things up and to cook several things such as hotdogs and veggies.


I use my microwave for heating up , but cook veg on the hob.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2022)

Mandee said:


> I use my microwave for heating up , but cook veg on the hob.


I steam veg in the microwave...


----------



## Mandee (Jan 3, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> I haven't used stove oven for almost ten years.
> Toaster oven, microwave, crockpots, one small, one medium, and of course top elements but you do have to be careful with small ovens they do get very hot.
> Just cannot see turning  on large stove oven for one baked potato.
> A friend of mine does exactly that and complains about her hydro bill...she does eat them often


I agree, turning a large oven on just for one item is just not worth it. My mini oven/grill cooks everything 
really well and I warm my plate up on the top of it


----------



## Mandee (Jan 3, 2022)

Gaer said:


> tiny kitchen.
> Don't want to buy a bunch of extraneous  appliances.


I have a small kitchen/diner - the kitchen part is quite small with not a lot of work space, but I do have a
kitchen table and chairs in the 'diner' end, so if need more work space I can use the table.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 3, 2022)

I have not used the full sized cooking stove in my kitchen since about a month after I moved in. It is electric and I could not stand the smell of it when it is turned on. Less control than a gas one too. So I use the oven as cupboard for my pots and pans. I took the elements off the burners on the top. I use a few different electric appliances (no microwave) to cook with that are perfect for cooking for one or two. 

For stove top cooking, I have an induction burner that is like the old hot plates but uses a different technology. Very fast and energy efficient. Safer too. 

For the oven, I have a toaster oven. Also a NuWave oven, which uses conduction, convection, and infrared technology. I use it almost daily. It sits on the counter and is easy to clean too. 

I also use a Instant Pot, which is like a electric pressure cooker but does much more. I use it several times a week. 

It sounds like a lot of trouble for one person having all these appliances but cooking is what I did before I moved here and I still do it. I cook most things from scratch and have discovered ways of making that easier and quicker with these appliances. I have a few other things but these are the ones I use almost every day.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 3, 2022)

I conducted a little experiment last night to see if I could make steak fries in our toaster oven. My intention was to cook them and then refrigerate them so I could have them with lunch today, but they came out so good, I ate them all last night! That was around midnight. (I'm a bit of a night owl.)

I assume using the toaster oven uses less energy than the regular oven.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jan 3, 2022)

OK, I don't live alone, I live with hubby but I think the situation's still pretty much the same.  I have a GE electric stove with a double oven.  One oven is a normal size, the other oven is very small.  And I have a toaster oven.  That sucker's really old; we got it for a wedding present 42 years ago, but still works great.

It really depends on what I'm making as to what I use.  If I'm making a casserole, a lasagna, or something big, I will use the regular sized oven.  Then we can have leftovers for a couple of days.  If I'm making a couple of baked potatoes to go with a meal, I will use the toaster oven.  Most of the things I bake, though, I use the smaller oven in my stove.  I assume it uses less electricity than the larger one.

I can't imagine not baking and using my ovens.  Even if I was by myself I would still bake.  I looked online and it said that generally a toaster oven uses a 1/3 to 1/2 less electricity than an oven.


----------



## Chet (Jan 3, 2022)

My house is all electric including heat so using the electric oven occasionally doesn't add much to the electric bill comparatively.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 3, 2022)

Has anyone seen or tried those Smart Ovens that are advertised on t.v.?  You don't even need to push button, all you need to do is scan a little card.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 3, 2022)

I use my stove for almost everything. I use the toaster oven for one or two baked potatoes or a small tray of veggies to roast.

My stove bakes, broils, frys, sautes, warms, all-in-one appliance. I use my pressure cooker on the stovetop; no need for an IP. I dislike food made in a crock pot or slow cooker. I love casseroles baked in the oven.

I use the microwave mostly for the occasional popcorn, or to heat something up.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jan 3, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I'm with you on the slow cooker.. I have one, but I hardly ever use it.. I hate the texture of the meat when it's been 'stewed'
> 
> have a look on some youtube Video with regard to the air fryer, you'll get a better feel for it. I don't have one, but then I wouldn't have counter room for one even if I wanted one


I use my 8-quart Slow cooker a lot.  Just yesterday I put a big bottle of Northern pre-cooked beans.  Then got some diced ham chunks & put them in there.  Had to add a little water.  Put it on high for one hr.  Then switched it to low heat & set the timer for 6 hrs.  Was done at supper time.  I'm still eating on it & will for two more days.

  I also have put a pot roast in, in the morning with a package of brown gravy mixed as directions. Potatoes, Carrots what others you like.  Done fall apart good, 1/2 way through I have to add a little more water as the gravy is getting really thick. 
Usually, a 2 pound one & it will last me 4 to 6 days days.  

I have the  Ninja unit below.  I love it.  It does toast better than a toaster Use air fry.  I even make my own garlic bread in it on air fry.  My baked potato comes out perfect. Do NOT use convection.  It will come out all dry & wrinkled.  Use regular baking.
 I do Cheeseburgers in it that are better than ones at Fast food places, I use the air fryer section for this as then no grease it the burger.  

  I'm not a vegetable eater but you can cook vegetables in the top while cooking meat below.  The book that comes with it has many great recipes for about everything

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ninja-DT...en-Large-Countertop-Convection-Oven/442307294


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2022)

I have a gas cooker ( stove)... I hate the cleaning of it, which is why I was thinking of getting a stove top oven & grill.. but it will just take up more room than I really have to spare..( I still don't like food cooked in the slow cooker...)


----------



## Jules (Jan 3, 2022)

My slower cooker/crockpot is mainly used for chilli.  Let it simmer on low all day.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 3, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Has anyone seen or tried those Smart Ovens that are advertised on t.v.?  You don't even need to push button, all you need to do is scan a little card.


I'd probably lose the card.....


----------



## Mandee (Jan 4, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I rarely use the large oven in the stove.
> 
> I rely on a toaster oven and microwave for most things.
> 
> ...


We are alike in regards to using mostly the toaster oven and microwave, the other thing I do have
which I've forgot to mention before is a little omelette maker that does a great job


----------



## Mandee (Jan 4, 2022)

terry123 said:


> Have not turned on my electric oven in over a year at least.  Microwave reheats for me.  I don't cook much.  My daughter cooked this year for New Year's and brought over the black eyed peas, greens, corn bread and cherry cheese pie.


Cherry cheese pie ? I've not heard of that before and would never have thought of cherries and cheese
in the same dish ! I'm not that adventurous when it comes to food


----------



## Mandee (Jan 4, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Have used my gas stove oven maybe Once in the last 20 years!  I hate cleaning it, it's too hard.  So, I use my broiler/baker/rotisserie/convection table top or microwave.  I prefer the oven, but as I said, too hard to keep clean.  Haven't used my slow cooker since before I haven't used the oven.  Found the meals too watery.  I'm sure it's me doing something wrong.  For the rare (very rare) stews I use the stove top.


Oven cleaning not my fav job either - along with defrosting the freezer ! 
At least I've cut out the oven cleaning. As for the slow cooker, can't offer any advice on that as I don't
have one myself. It sounds like you have all your cooking needs sorted though.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 4, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I'm with you on the slow cooker.. I have one, but I hardly ever use it.. I hate the texture of the meat when it's been 'stewed'
> 
> have a look on some youtube Video with regard to the air fryer, you'll get a better feel for it. I don't have one, but then I wouldn't have counter room for one even if I wanted one


Thanks Hollydolly, when I get chance I'll have a look


----------



## Mandee (Jan 4, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I have not used the full sized cooking stove in my kitchen since about a month after I moved in. It is electric and I could not stand the smell of it when it is turned on. Less control than a gas one too. So I use the oven as cupboard for my pots and pans. I took the elements off the burners on the top. I use a few different electric appliances (no microwave) to cook with that are perfect for cooking for one or two.
> 
> For stove top cooking, I have an induction burner that is like the old hot plates but uses a different technology. Very fast and energy efficient. Safer too.
> 
> ...


Like you, I use my main oven to store my pans, so at least it is not wasted space. 
I don't think there is anything wrong having a variety of cooking appliances, if one breaks down,
you have other options to use until you can replace it.


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 4, 2022)

I have done a small roast in my crockpot or slow cooker as they are called.
The secret is to drain off the liquid as it cooks. Just leave enough at bottom and the pot becomes mini oven. 
The liquid I put in fridge  and remove fat when cooled. Makes a nice gravy.
 I do the same thing with a small chicken. I don't eat the skin but it does get all nice and crispy and people say it is good.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 4, 2022)

Irwin said:


> I conducted a little experiment last night to see if I could make steak fries in our toaster oven. My intention was to cook them and then refrigerate them so I could have them with lunch today, but they came out so good, I ate them all last night! That was around midnight. (I'm a bit of a night owl.)
> 
> I assume using the toaster oven uses less energy than the regular oven.


So then you had to find something else for lunch, or make more steak fries 

I don't know how much energy my mini oven uses I've never checked, but my thought was that 
'less space to heat up = less time to heat/cook = less energy'. I could be wrong I guess, but it
certainly works better for me.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jan 4, 2022)

Mandee said:


> So then you had to find something else for lunch, or make more steak fries
> 
> I don't know how much energy my mini oven uses I've never checked, but my thought was that
> 'less space to heat up = less time to heat/cook = less energy'. I could be wrong I guess, but it
> certainly works better for me.


Mandee;
 My small Ninja oven heats up fast.  Then it goes off & on as the temp changes.  So you are right in reality  You are using less energy, faster cook time.

  My ninja says it uses 1800 watts.  Well, I have a unit I can plug into a wall socket, then plug the oven into it.  At first for 5 minutes it pulls 1800 watts, then drops down to 500 watts & sometimes to 250 watts as the food is getting warmer & cooking.


----------



## Jules (Jan 4, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> The secret is to drain off the liquid as it cooks. Just leave enough at bottom and the pot becomes mini oven.


That’s a good tip.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jan 4, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> I have done a small roast in my crockpot or slow cooker as they are called.
> The secret is to drain off the liquid as it cooks. Just leave enough at bottom and the pot becomes mini oven.
> The liquid I put in fridge  and remove fat when cooled. Makes a nice gravy.
> I do the same thing with a small chicken. I don't eat the skin but it does get all nice and crispy and people say it is good.


I'll have to try this.  I've been mixing up my brown gravy packet & putting that in to help flavor the meat & veggies I like.  Don't know how my baby white potatoes, green beans & baby carrots would work this way?


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 4, 2022)

Tom 86 said:


> I'll have to try this.  I've been mixing up my brown gravy packet & putting that in to help flavor the meat & veggies I like.  Don't know how my baby white potatoes, green beans & baby carrots would work this way?




I don't put anything else in with beef or chicken otherwise you will get stew.  Just let them cook on their own in little oven crock but always make sure to have a little liquid on bottom and baste couple times. I actually have three crocks. One oval shape good for small chicken and two small size. Bought the first one in late 90's ....  still goin strong.
 Posted a recipe a bit earlier on doing minced beef and veg soup...good healthy meal...the crock does it all


----------



## Irwin (Jan 4, 2022)

Mandee said:


> So then you had to find something else for lunch, or make more steak fries
> 
> I don't know how much energy my mini oven uses I've never checked, but my thought was that
> 'less space to heat up = less time to heat/cook = less energy'. I could be wrong I guess, but it
> certainly works better for me.


They were to accompany my tuna sandwich. I just had chips, instead. They weren't quite as tasty, but the steak fries take nearly an hour to bake and that's too long when I'm fixing lunch.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 5, 2022)

OP: I assume you don't like the oven because of the amount of electricity it uses. First, you can buy a very inexpensive steamer for your veggies.
Second, does your landlord allow outdoor grilling?


----------



## Mandee (Jan 7, 2022)

Ooops I forgot I'd started this thread, sorry for late replies / reactions.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 7, 2022)

fmdog44 said:


> OP: I assume you don't like the oven because of the amount of electricity it uses. First, you can buy a very inexpensive steamer for your veggies.
> Second, does your landlord allow outdoor grilling?


I used to use a steamer years ago, I went off it but can't remember why.
Not sure about landlord's view on outdoor grilling, but it's not an option I'd choose, knowing my luck,
it would pour down with rain halfway through cooking


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 7, 2022)

I'm not crazy about electric cooking either. Several years ago, while my husband was still living, I decided to get the NuWave cook tops, which require special induction cookware. One reason I decided to get the system is that I suffered with atrial fibrillation back then and have fainted a few times. I didn't want to be cooking something and have that happen. Plus I liked the fact that I could set the time I want something to cook and not worry about forgetting and possibly burning the food. I haven't used my oven in over a decade either because I've been using my NuWave oven. My conventional oven now acts as storage for baking dishes and supplies.


----------



## Mandee (Jan 7, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm not crazy about electric cooking either. Several years ago, while my husband was still living, I decided to get the NuWave cook tops, which require special induction cookware. One reason I decided to get the system is that I suffered with atrial fibrillation back then and have fainted a few times. I didn't want to be cooking something and have that happen. Plus I liked the fact that I could set the time I want something to cook and not worry about forgetting and possibly burning the food. I haven't used my oven in over a decade either because I've been using my NuWave oven. My conventional oven now acts as storage for baking dishes and supplies.


I've not heard of this 'nuwave' cooking before, but the fact that you need to buy special cookware as well
is enough to put me off it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 7, 2022)

Mandee said:


> I've not heard of this 'nuwave' cooking before, but the fact that you need to buy special cookware as well
> is enough to put me off it.


Induction cookware can be very expensive but I got a great deal on beautiful pots from Amazon. Even the price there has gone up. I needed new pots anyway. I didn't find out I needed special cookware until after I got the cook tops!


----------



## Mandee (Jan 7, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Induction cookware can be very expensive but I got a great deal on beautiful pots from Amazon. Even the price there has gone up. I needed new pots anyway. I didn't find out I needed special cookware until after I got the cook tops!


I imagine the cook top was very expensive, so it must have come as a shock to find you had to pay
out even more money - even if you did get a good deal on amazon.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 7, 2022)

My house is all electric, oven is built in with a microwave, they were installed new in the late 80's, parts replaced through the years....I live alone but I use by oven daily, I use the broiler for toast nearly every morning and the oven to cook different things...like casseroles, meatloaf, roast and desserts...things that will make several meals a week.....I don't like a lot of appliances on counter tops, I don't really have the room for one thing...most all my cooking is done on the cooktop or the oven.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 7, 2022)

When I bother to cook, I prefer my gas oven for roasts, etc.  Even for one.  Doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 7, 2022)

Mandee said:


> I imagine the cook top was very expensive, so it must have come as a shock to find you had to pay
> out even more money - even if you did get a good deal on amazon.


Actually, the cook tops weren't that expensive (I got two). Amazon is selling them now for $79 each. If I remember correctly I had taken advantage of a special the NuWave company was having, so while they may have been more than $79 each, they weren't much more.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 8, 2022)

Mandee said:


> I've not heard of this 'nuwave' cooking before, but the fact that you need to buy special cookware as well
> is enough to put me off it.


You can use cast iron with it. As long as a magnet sticks to it, you can cook with it. Mine is called duxtop and I love it.


----------

